
Companies Are Hiring the Most Software Engineers - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/10/14/compaies-hiring-software-developers-engineers/
======
verdverm
Besides Amazon (maybe?), are these companies with high turnover for various
reasons?

I would not work for any company in that top ten list.

